
Apple threatens to remove 750,000+ apps from the App Store - arielm
https://medium.com/data-bits/apple-threatens-to-remove-750-000-apps-from-the-app-store-df7e1609bf04#.rpbc17bex
======
spaceisballer
A bit misleading of a title since they are estimating how many will violate
the rules. 50 characters seems like a really long name but good to know "Very
best app you could possibly download ever" wouldn't break that rule.

~~~
arielm
I'm pretty sure the goal of the 50 character limit was to keep it possible to
have descriptive names that go beyond a word or two, but prevent extreme
keyword stuffing (ex. Car racing game - race cars, trucks, bikes, people,
animals, temples, and run like the angry bird, or go with pokemon). Obviously
not a real app, but I've seen a lot worse...

